# albino what??



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm getting conflicting answers about this fish. It was purchased as a male "strawberry" peacock, but I've come to realize it's albino. Some are saying it's not even an albino male strawberry, but a female albino (eureka). So what is this fish in my all male (?) tank? All different angles of the same fish, between 3-3.5"


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's not a true albino due to the fact that it 's eyes aren't red. I'll update you when i figure out what it is.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

To me a dragons blood, a man made hybrid. To me it seems like a female.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Cichlidman14 said:


> It's not a true albino due to the fact that it 's eyes aren't red. I'll update you when i figure out what it is.


the eyes are red. hard to see in the photos. the best shot of that is the 2nd photo. I had another albino in the tank that had bright red/pink eyes, so I didn't take notice of these being darker, but the pupils aren't black.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

oh okay, so it seem u have a albino dragonsblood.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

do you think it's a female? fins aren't pointed, unlike it's tankmates of the same size. Other attributes they were talking about are the lack of egg spots or a blue edge to the dorsal fin. I haven't vented it. I've had it for 2 months. Somewhat aggressive behavior, especially to the more docile ones (maulana, blue neon, lwanda).


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

The only sure way would be to vent, though since the lack of color even though its albino and rounded fins which though isn't always the case, i say it's a female.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

What do you make of the 2 different images?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

One on the left seems more colored up, id say male-female so male on left, female on right.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

underwatergirl said:


> What do you make of the 2 different images?


They are of the same fish at different times, right? The one on the left is probably the earlier photo, shortly after you got the fish, and the one on the right is more recent? The fish was possibly being hormone treated before you got it, or at least being fed a color enhancing food. After spending some time in your tank, the effects of the special food (with either hormones or color enhancers added) have worn off, leaving you with a dull, mostly colorless fish. If the fish had pointed anal and dorsal fins like a male to go along with the color (can't see the fins too well in the photo), it was probably being hormoned, as this practice will make a female appear male.

I may be wrong with these assumptions, but unfortunately it's a pretty common practice.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> underwatergirl said:
> 
> 
> > What do you make of the 2 different images?
> ...


Yes, that's what I was thinking. You are correct with the timeframe of the photos. The photo on the right was also taken during med treatment for bloat. Will that cause them to loose a bit of color too? The fins are not pointed either. I spoke to the person who stocked my tank, and said he did have an albino eureka red at the time, but didn't respond when I said it seems to be female. If hormoning was the case, I know it wasn't him doing it, but the source he ordered from.
The thing that leaves me a bit baffled though is that there's not that certain aggression among the other males if this was a lone female in here.


----------

